# 6.5 Grendel vs .308



## peefyloo

How do they compare? Any personal experiance?


----------



## Plainsman

No experience only reading.
I thought the military might go with it instead of the 6.8 SPC. I would guess the big difference in those two rounds would be reliable feed in a semi auto or full auto firearm. The short fat case of the Grendel will inherently have more problems than the smaller 6.8 SPC. I would have preferred they used a 6.5 bullet in that same case. 
The 6.5 has very good ballistic coefficient. And although it is a popular European caliber it has never done well here until the 260 Remington come along. The old 264 Magnum was a wonderful rifle, but the writers just didn't pick up on it's virtues. Some did others called it a barrel burner.
I don't think you can compare the 6.5 Grendel with the 308. Hunting deer size game the 308 is much more capable at the close ranges. The 260 Remington has a lot more punch than the Grendel and it compares to the 308 at 400 yards and beyond. 
I think the Grendel would make a great target/coyote size game rifle or self defense weapon. The recoil is so light shooters claim to be able to see bullet holes cut in the target at 100 yards. 
I would at this time be reluctant to buy that caliber. Not many rifle makers out there except for Alexander Arms or custom builders. Then too, try finding ammunition.
Don't get me wrong, I think the caliber is great, but I would buy a DPMS in 260 Remington and have a rifle with little recoil and deer capability beyond 400 yards. It will shoot the same bullets as the Grendel, just faster , which means flatter trajectory and more foot pounds of energy. But then light recoil is nice also, and I have often considered a 300 Whisper. I don't know what it would be good for other than just plain fun, but that's good enough isn't it?


----------



## Horsager

I have no experience with the Grendel. I do however know that if you get one you had better be a reloader, and you'd better lay in a good supply of brass quickly if you intend on shooting it much. Varmint hunting has a way of causing your brass to disappear when you've got multiple targets or heavy cover.

308 just makes so much sense. You can buy ammo anywhere, and you could always get an upper in any of the 308 based cartriges from 243 up to 358 (someone would make you one). You can also form brass for any of those calibers from 308 brass.

My concern regarding a rifle in 6.5G isn't that I wouldn't be able to find brass, some specialty company will always be able to make you some. My concern is that I wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## neb_bo

just a question, the grendel is based on the .284 case isnt it?


----------



## Horsager

The Grendel is essentially based on the PPC cases. If you could find some boxer primed brass for the 7.62x39 you could likely form some Grendel cases if need be. The process would be akin to forming 260Rem brass from .308's.


----------



## splbrad

6.5 Grendel shoots flatter and hits harder at long range than both the 5.56 NATO and the 6.8 Remington. It shoots flatter than the .308 Winchester, with energy numbers that even exceed this cartridge at longer ranges with certain bullets. I see the 6.5 Grendel as a great round for deer rifles, offering a flat trajectory, low recoil, and plenty of power in an accurate and reliable. 
I have no problem with hogs on this round! I used to shoot a Howa model pcs 1500 in a 308. I like this round much better.

Now that commercial ammo companies are producing this round it makes it more affordable to shoot.


----------

